# Canadian Soccer Thread



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Want to chat more about one of my biggest passions, so here is the ehMac Canadian soccer thread! This thread is meant to be an on-topic thread for Canadian soccer enthusiasts and those interested in *Canadian* soccer developments. 

[Edit] Off-topic comments, general outside commentary on the game or negative comments about soccer will be moderated heavily. (Feel free to start your own thread with your opinions and general commentary on soccer.) 

*Please keep this thread for talk on specific Canadian soccer details and events. *

Thread is also not intended for heated trash-talk between rival clubs. (The occasional friendly gloat is fine  )

Lots of big news and excitement going on (Despite Canada's mens team crashing out of Gold Cup)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

First off, have to post video of this goal from Vancouver Whitecaps Eric Hassli the other week against Seattle. One of the nicest goals in MLS history. I have a ton of respect for Hassli, my kind of player... big and tough with a real scorer's instinct. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8Vfdx7LEh4

Love how the he stops the crowd dead from jumping. 

Good traveling support from Vancouver.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Women's World Cup 2011 in Germany. Team Canada has great team*

The *FIFA Women's World Cup* starts this weekend, and *Canada has an amazing team* that we should all be supporting!

Canada is playing hosts Germany this Sunday, June 26th at 12:00 PM EST on CBC

This is a big deal folks! 73,000 tickets have been sold for this opening match!

Canada came in first place for the World Cup qualifying tournament in 2010, winning all 5 games without conceding a single goal. 

Since the tournament, they've posted a record of 10 wins, one draw and two losses so far in 2011. 

Bandwagon jumpers are more than welcome!  :clap:

Of note, Canada will be hosting the women's world cup in 2015.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Here are this years groups for the World Cup:










Canada is in a tough group facing reigning World Champs, Germany. Sunday's game is a *HUGE* game. 

Top 2 teams in the group advance.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Canada had a dramatic tie against England the other day at the Under 17 World Cup

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmQqdWUbWfg


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Looking good for Canada right now--'bout even!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

i-rui said:


> Canada had a dramatic tie against England the other day at the Under 17 World Cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat me to it.  Quite the goal from the Canadian keeper. 

Real promise to see our younger teams doing well. Bodes well for our men's future to have some real good academies in Canada and development systems in place. 

6 Players from Vancouver Whitecaps academy
8 Players from Toronto FC's academy
3 Players from Montreal Impact's academy. 

Very exciting times.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Not real directly Canadian related, but worth posting. Good game last night in Seattle with Seattle Sounders vs New York Red Bulls. 46,065 in attendance for a regular season evening weekday game! 

Canadian content... Canadian keeper Greg Sutton made quite the bone-headed move to let in a goal. 

Also, one of the funniest goal celebrations I've seen in awhile. Don Cherry's head would explode from all the goal celebrations and "show-boating" as he'd call it. Me... I love passionate and funny goal celebrations. Love it when players jump into the stands and celebrate with the fans. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REmmwAfr53M

Notice the first goal for New York against Casey Keller. Almost the EXACT same spot he was scored on from the Eric Hassli goal a week or so earlier. That corner is cursed for him.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Vancouver Whitecaps beat Philadelphia this past Saturday in Vancouver. Another cracker of a goal, this time by Alain Rochat:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WE7-dtZD1sU


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

i-rui said:


> Canada had a dramatic tie against England the other day at the Under 17 World Cup


A bit of perspective on this goal and tie against England in the U-17 World Cup. 

The tie gave Canada it's first ever point in the tournament and ended a 13 game losing streak in this tournament going back to 1987. Canada has been out-scored in this tournament 45-3 until tying England. 

So yeah, baby steps, but steps in the right direction nonetheless.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Great showing by Canada women's team, but unfortunately, a 2-1 loss. Bodes well for making out of group stage. Hopefully, a rematch against Germany at some point.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Highlights of match, with authentic German commentary. 

What a wonder strike by Christine Sinclair. Watched the whole game last night on PVR. (I was at Family Rebellion the whole day yesterday). Canada played tremendously well and actually had the majority of possession. I'd love to have the rematch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXITCmWTLfQ


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Haven't been able to find video on Youtube, but Canadian goal scorer and captain, Christine Sinclair took a huge knock on the nose during the game, and broke her nose. 

Very proud moment in Canadian sports history, she was tough as nails, refused to sit off the rest of game, and played the rest of game with a clearly broken nose. 

Now unfortunately, she might miss the next crucial game against France 










She was unable to practice today due to the extreme pain she was in while running. Their next game is Thursday, where if she does play, she might have a wear a face mask. 

The Canadian team has decided they are going to rely on advice from doctor's before the game. 

Hope Christine can find a way on the pitch. A really, really huge blow to Canada if she can't make it. She's tough as nails though.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just a reminder, off-topic comments and general outside commentary _about_ soccer will be removed. I'm determined to have a thread that just discusses Canadian soccer details and events that doesn't contain jokes or simple observations about the game of soccer, it's rules, traditions etc... Even if that turns out to just be me talking.  I know there's lots more footy fans in Canada. 

Posterboy, I saw that desktop picture you had on your iPad!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Tomorrow, Wednesday June 29th will be an all Canadian matchup. 

Vancouver Whitecaps vs Toronto FC in Toronto at BMO field. 
On TSN at 7:30. 

Unfortunately right now for both teams, it's the battle for last place in MLS. 

Here's what happened last time both teams met in MLS action for Whitecaps home opener:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA0JMCOSvcI

Vancouver and Toronto play again on Saturday in Toronto for the final of the* Nutrilite Canadian Championship* at 12:30. This game is to make up for the final that was played on May 26th, but got rained out due to monsoon like rain and lightning. Unfortunately for Vancouver, they were winning 1-0 in that game, but it got cancelled, and the rules state that games have to be restarted and played again in their entirety. 










The winner will be crowned Canadian Champions and will go on to represent Canada at the 2011-12 CONCACAF Champions League.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Juventus FC vs Sporting CP in Toronto*

Big friendly game coming to Toronto! Juventus FC vs Sporting CP










*Tickets on sale at Ticketmaster. *

Tickets are only on sale right now for inside sales, but if someone is interested, PM me and I'll get you a code.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

how much are tickets? last summer when man u played celtic ticket prices were insane.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

i-rui said:


> how much are tickets? last summer when man u played celtic ticket prices were insane.


Looks like $65 - $200 plus ticket-bastard fees.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

better than the skydome (it will never be the rogers centre as far as i'm concerned) pricing last year, but still too expensive for a friendly IMO..... if it was one of MY teams i might be willing to pay that though...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Big day for Toronto FC. 

First, they announced two *HUGE signings*. Toronto have signed German international midfielder Torsten Frings and Dutch international forward Danny Koevermans as Designated Players. 

These signings should really help Toronto's fortunes. 

They are eligible to play after July 15 when the International transfer window opens. 

Also tonight, Toronto beat Vancouver 1-0. If they would of converted on their chances, it should of been 3-0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXgSv73By3Y


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Canadian women's team has their HUGE game today (Thursday) at 11:45 AM EST against France. 

Christine Sinclair, one of the best players in the world, if not the best, practiced today with her badly broken nose in her gladiator mask, but she still looked in pain. She is cleared to play tomorrow, and I'll bet money she plays no matter what her pain level is. Unfortunately, she can't take very much in terms of pain relief, just anti-inflamatories. 

I'll be watching this game for sure!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Confirmed that Christine Sinclair is starting for Canada in game in about an hour, despite the broken nose. 

She's tough as nails. 

Go CANADA!!!!

*Crucial game. *

Game will also be streamed live at CBC's website.* Click here. *


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Well... 

Words can't express my disappointment right now. 
I'm completely and utterly heart-broken by Canada's performance in a 4-0 loss to France. 

The completely lost their composure, resorted to old bad habit of panicking, playing the long ball, rushing plays, totally by-passing the mid-field. 

A complete and utter disgraceful performance. 

Poor Sinclair took a ball right to the face with the mask on. Half her face bleeding from it and she still came back into play. 

She was one of the few who played with composure and creativity, unfortunately, she was starving for the ball all night and also had a few gaffs. 

*SIGH*

So disappointed.


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

Their 6th ranking in the world is obviously wrong.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

arminia said:


> Their 6th ranking in the world is obviously wrong.


Not really. Canada has been playing amazingly well until this game. 
Just last year, they won the CONCACAF Gold Cup which contains World's #1 Ranked US. They scored 17 goals with 0 conceded. 

Last game against defending world champs Germany they looked really bright. 

Just everything fell apart this game. 

Under their new coach Moralace, they've been playing really well in a new system and possession style. 

It's like everything went out the window this game and they panicked after going down one goal and they knew they had to win this game. All bad old-habits came back. 

Basically, Germany has to lose the next game for Canada to have the slightest prayer, which is basically no chance at this point. They don't deserve to move on after than performance.


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

They didn't play the US in qualifying. Mexico did them a favour. What team of substance have they beaten lately?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe the problem was that their uniform does not look Canadian. It looks like a US jersey. What is with the blue strip?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

arminia said:


> They didn't play the US in qualifying. Mexico did them a favour. What team of substance have they beaten lately?


They drew #3 Brazil twice and beat #5 Sweden. Games against #1 and #2 US and Germany were lost by just one goal. 

They beat England, Netherlands, China, Mexico, Italy, Korea, all teams that aren't slouches.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Joker Eh said:


> Maybe the problem was that their uniform does not look Canadian. It looks like a US jersey. What is with the blue strip?


It's a black strip.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> It's a black strip.


wow, I will have to adjust my monitor then.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

sorry to be so negative, but the Canadian soccer program seems to be taking steps backwards. The performance by the Men's senior team at the gold cup was pathetic. And now our Women can't even make it out of the group stage?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

i-rui said:


> sorry to be so negative, but the Canadian soccer program seems to be taking steps backwards. The performance by the Men's senior team at the gold cup was pathetic. And now our Women can't even make it out of the group stage?


There weren't a lot of bright spots for our senior national teams this year in important competitions, but there is very good progress being made that we'll continue to see the fruition of in the next decade:

1. There been quite the overall at the CSA (Canadian Soccer Association). Won't get into too many details, but over the next few years, there will be a lot more diverse professionals coming into to run Canadian Soccer whose primary interest will be improving our performance and programs at all levels. 
*Here's an article on CBC with more details. *

2. Next year, Canada will have 3 professional soccer teams in MLS. Each of those teams continue to greatly expand their Academy programs to develop young Canadian talent. Toronto has just broke ground at downsview on Toronto to build a huge multi-million dollar training facility and has made ties to many teams in Ontario, 
*Sportsnet just ran a story on Toronto's facility. *

These Academies go down all the way to 13 year olds, and soon down to 11 year old development. These Academies are being modelled after the academies of the most successful academies in the world like Holland and Germany's. 

3. The next biggest obstacle has just been started to be worked on, and I think it's the most important, which is youth development. Kids 5 years to 11. 

In the past, there has been extremely poor fundamentals taught to kids. The coaching system and certification has been abysmal. For the most part, it has been well meaning volunteers of parents and people who know next to nothing about coaching and fundamentals. I've seen this over and over with my kids playing soccer. 

There has always been too much emphasis on winning and shorelines and almost no effort of development of fundamental skills and technical ability. The kids that do get promoted to rep-leagues and higher are often kids who have good finesse and athleticism, but often don't have the technical or creative skills. By the time they get to U-13 and higher where the finesse and athleticism becomes more a level playing field, these kids don't excel. 

Anyways, in the coming years, those issues will be addressed. There will be more certified training for coaches and a more unified approach to teaching fundamentals and important concepts so by the time they reach U-11, players that excel can go into academies much more prepared.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Vancouver and Toronto play again on Saturday in Toronto for the final of the* Nutrilite Canadian Championship* at 12:30. This game is to make up for the final that was played on May 26th, but got rained out due to monsoon like rain and lightning. Unfortunately for Vancouver, they were winning 1-0 in that game, but it got cancelled, and the rules state that games have to be restarted and played again in their entirety.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toronto FC Beat Vancouver 2-1 in an exciting game to become the Canadian Champions for the 3rd year in a row. Highlights:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGWhTruxHKg

The win put Toronto into the preliminary round of the 2011/12 CONCACAF Champions League. 

Toronto will play against Real Esteli F.C. of Nicaragua over two legs. On July 27 BMO Field will be the venue for the opening fixture before Toronto travels to Esteli for the second match on August 2. 

The winner of the aggregate series will advance to Champions League Group C and play in six more games against Pumas of Mexico, Tauro (Panama) and the victor of Alianza (El Salvador) versus Major League Soccer’s FC Dallas.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Forgot to post this big news. 

Toronto FC just signed two new "Designated Players" (In MLS, there is a team salary cap, but they are allowed to sign 3 "Designated Players" or DP's to a much larger salary). 

They signed German international midfielder Torsten Frings and Dutch international forward Danny Koevermans as DP's. Both players, who have each signed multi-year contracts, will begin playing for Toronto FC after July 15 when Major League Soccer’s transfer window opens. 










Here's a nice World Cup goal by Frings:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUh-LstaVVY

Frings is not going to be so popular in the US. The United States made it to the quarter finals in the World Cup in 2002 against Germany. 

You'll see why at the 1:45 mark of this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLtT0imwdCQ


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> 3. The next biggest obstacle has just been started to be worked on, and I think it's the most important, which is youth development. Kids 5 years to 11.
> 
> In the past, there has been extremely poor fundamentals taught to kids. The coaching system and certification has been abysmal. For the most part, it has been well meaning volunteers of parents and people who know next to nothing about coaching and fundamentals. I've seen this over and over with my kids playing soccer.
> 
> There has always been too much emphasis on winning and shorelines and almost no effort of development of fundamental skills and technical ability. The kids that do get promoted to rep-leagues and higher are often kids who have good finesse and athleticism, but often don't have the technical or creative skills. By the time they get to U-13 and higher where the finesse and athleticism becomes more a level playing field, these kids don't excel.


Article on CBC website today on "*Fixing Soccer in Canada*". I think the author read my post here!!!  

_In the wake of Canada's elimination from the 2011 FIFA Women's World Cup, there will be plenty of people searching for a scapegoat to blame.

Some will point their fingers at Carolina Morace, the Italian head coach who decided that the best preparation for the tournament would be to isolate the team in a residency camp in Rome.

Others will point their fingers at the players, who were bullish on their chances of success in Germany, given their confidence in Morace and the success she brought to the team leading up to the World Cup.

Some will blame the media, who were equally bullish about the team's chances of success at the World Cup. They will argue that the level of expectation heaped on the ladies surely played a role in their demise.

And finally, there will be those who blame the Canadian Soccer Association. These folks will be ignorant to the fact that the CSA went to the wall for Morace, giving her everything she asked for in order to prepare this team for the World Cup.

This same witch hunt occurs whenever the men are eliminated, either from the Gold Cup tournament or from World Cup Qualifying.

*Why did we lose so badly? Why did this team fail?*

The problem is this is a micro analysis. Why did this group of 23 players fail? What could the players/the coach/the CSA have done differently in order for this group of 23 players to succeed? It focuses only on those directly involved with the team.

This isn't the sort of analysis that we need. What we really need is a macro analysis.

I'm talking about the big picture. Why do we, as a nation, fail to produce enough players who are capable of being competitive at the international level? Why do we, as a nation, fail to produce players who have the technical proficiency with which to succeed at the World Cup level?

*Canada far behind in player development*

Make no bones about it; in terms of player development, we are so far behind most countries that we can't even see them from where we are. Unless we make massive changes to the structure of youth soccer across our country, we will continue to fall even further behind.

Spare me the talk of needing a professional league in Canada, for either the men or the women. It is the tip of the iceberg, and the creation of any kind of professional league is never going to be viable until we begin to produce enough players talented enough to populate it.

And save your breath if you are going to put forth the argument that there are all kinds of players in Canada that are talented enough to play for the national team, but the CSA is simply ignoring them or failing to identify them - it is simply not true.

Sure, there are players out there who have talent, and there may be the odd one or two who slip through the cracks. But the difference between having talent and being able to represent your country at the international level in football is like the difference between a Honda and a Ferrari - the gap is enormous.

The truth of the matter is this: we can argue about preparation, character, tactics and team selection all we like. We can criticize the decisions made by the head coaches of both the men's and women's national teams until the cows come home. Until we make sweeping changes to the structure of youth player development in Canada, we will never be competitive at the international level.

*The reasons for this are simple.*

*Players need to learn the core fundamentals required to play the game of soccer at the optimal ages for development.* Like many other sports, for soccer players the key learning years are between the ages of 8-12. These years are sometimes referred to as the "Golden Years of Learning".

Unfortunately, the structure of youth soccer in Canada does not encourage learning during these years. Why not? The structure of youth soccer in Canada actively promotes winning as the measure of success during these key learning years.

Stop for a minute and think about it.

When a structure is based on the principle that in order to reach a higher competitive level you must win promotion, where do you think the emphasis will lie?

*The emphasis will lie on winning.*

And how do you win a game with a group of players who are ten years old? It is really quite simple.

*You choose the players who are the biggest, strongest and fastest. You encourage your players to "boot" the ball down the field, and rely on the fact that the other team will not have the technical ability to get the ball out of their half, where your players will then use their physical advantage to overpower their opponents.

You do not focus on teaching those kids how to control a ball, how to turn with it, how to pass and receive a ball - because you don't have to. You win all the time with this strategy; since winning is seen as the only measure of success, your players' parents are happy because their little darlings are "successful".*

The problem is you are actually doing those kids a disservice.

By not teaching them to be comfortable with a ball at their feet, to pass and receive it with both feet, to turn with it, you are dooming them to a lifetime of never being good enough. They will forever have to rely on their athleticism, and hope that they will forever be bigger, stronger and faster than their opposition.

And this is a primary reason why we cannot compete with the best in the world on either the men's or women's side of the game.

*A wakeup call*

At the highest level of the game, everyone is a supremely gifted athlete. When the athletic difference between players is minimal, technical brilliance wins out over size, strength and speed. No player in the world can move as fast as the ball, and when Canadian players reach the highest levels of the game, they cannot compete because they lack the core skills required for technical brilliance.

As disappointing as it was to witness, the failure of Canada's women's team in Germany could be the wakeup call that our country needed.

The notion that we need to restructure youth development in Canada has always been countered by critics, who point to the fact that it is only on the men's side of the game that we struggle to be competitive. They argue that the women are doing just fine, given their sixth place position in the FIFA women's world rankings.

That argument held weight because Canada has, in relative terms, been successful on the women's side.

But prior to Carolina Morace's arrival, much of Canada's success in the women's game came through physical dominance rather than technical ability. Now that other countries are beginning to produce players of real technical quality, we struggle to compete, as there is only so much that Morace can do with a group of players whose upbringing was all about athleticism. We will continue to struggle as more countries produce technically gifted players.

In my opinion, Carolina Morace has done an excellent job in turning around the fortunes of the women's national team. She has taken a group of players over the last two years and transformed them into a team who are capable of playing attractive soccer. Unfortunately, when up against teams who were technical in nature, like France, the Canadian upbringing in the game reared its ugly head.

When the pressure was on, against a technically superior opponent, Canada resorted to long-ball tactics, hoping for a Christine Sinclair miracle. It didn't happen, in large part because Canada could not compete with France on a technical level. They "panicked", to quote more than a few of the players, and resorted to relying on what they had always relied on prior to Morace's arrival - brute strength.

This is not a criticism of the ladies who proudly represented our country. They deserve your respect for pulling on that red jersey, with the entire country watching - then having the character to admit that they had underperformed.

Rather, this is a call to action.

If you are reading this, you are likely involved in the game of soccer in Canada at some level or another. If your child belongs to a soccer club, find out if its programs are being designed by a professional. If your child's club does not have a Technical Director or a Club Head Coach, find out why.

Would you send your child to a school that had no professional teachers? Of course not. So why should you send your child to a soccer club who have no professional coaches?

If you are a coach, answer this question: Why do you coach? Do you do it so that you can win a trophy and feel as though you have personally achieved success? Or do you do it so that you can educate your players on what is required to be a soccer player, and teach them the core skills that are required for a lifetime's enjoyment of the game? If you confirmed the former, and not the latter, you need to reconsider your motives for coaching.

I don't like to refer to youth soccer coaches as coaches at all - because there isn't a lot of coaching needed for youth soccer players.

I like to refer to youth soccer coaches as youth soccer teachers - because that is exactly what they are. They are supposed to teach their players the core skills required to play the game. Until those core skills are learned, winning and losing shouldn't even matter.

If you are on the Board of Directors at the club, district, or provincial level, be wise enough to accept that there are those involved in the game that have the knowledge and experience to know what this country needs to do in order to turn around its fortunes at every level of the game.

Those individuals have already created a document that outlines what needs to be done. It is called "Wellness to World Cup", the CSA's Long-Term Player Development document.

Rather than making technical development decisions that you are not qualified to make, be brave enough to empower those individuals who are. By all means, hold them accountable for their decisions - but be willing to let them implement the changes outlined in LTPD that our country so desperately needs.

The pain that was etched across the face of every member of Canada's Women's World Cup team was clear for all to see. It was a scene that has become all too familiar for those involved with our national teams.

If we don't make sweeping changes to our player development structure in Canada, it will be a scene that we be forced to see over and over again in the years ahead.

_


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Once you are teaching kids the proper fundamentals of soccer at a young age, then you can start hunting for the next Messi's at a young age to start their development. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3pfv-egBQ0


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Double header on TSN tonight. TFC play New York and Thiery Henry at 8pm EST. Vancouver play Columbus at 10 PM EST.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Canada actually got a favourable draw for World Cup Qualification, avoiding being in a group with Mexico or the US (if they can advance from their initial group).

I might've been optimistic about our chances, but after the Gold Cup debacle i'm skeptical we'll be able to capitalize on our favourable draw.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Watched a game from the CSL (Canadian Soccer League). Unfortunately the home team lost (Capital City FC) to SC Toronto, but it was fun to watch.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Qualifying for World Cut 2014 starts in September:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dW8MVNkdfk0

*Ticket Information Linky*

Tickets start at $20. Go out and support Canadian soccer.  Wear red, bring a Canadian flag, lose your voice.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Toronto FC is in Panama City tonight for a match against Tauro FC to open the group stage of the CONCACAF Champions League. 
Toronto Star has a great article explaining the *CONCACAF Champions League*. 
The game is on Setanta Sports tonight at 8:00 PM EST, and Setanta which is normally a $15 per month channel is on a free preview right now. 

There is 6 games in the group stage and the schedule is as follows:

*TFC Schedule (All games 8 p.m. ET)*

Thursday @ Tauro
Aug. 24 vs. Dallas
Sept. 14 @ Pumas UNAM
Sept. 20 vs. Tauro
Sept. 27 vs. Pumas UNAM
Oct. 18 @ Dallas

Here's how Toronto got past the first leg with the home and away aggregate game vs. Real Estali:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzNJxDtIjrA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSeH9_Mc_q8


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

2014 World Cup Qualifying for Canada starts tonight at BMO field in Toronto at 8:00 PM EST, also on SportsNet One when Canada plays St. Lucia. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enMHFJ5lWOw

*Tickets still available. *


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Nice 4-1 win for Canada tonight who dominated the game. Should of been 6-1. Really fun night!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Highlights from the game:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9cpaB9UQoQ


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

ehMax, thanks for posting for Vancouver highlights. Some very nice strikes indeed. 

I couldn't be happier to see football growing in Canada. 

My favourite goal of this year:






+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






If the embed doesn't work, here's the link: Gol Giovani Dos Santos - Copa Oro 2011 Mexico 4 U.S 2 HD - YouTube

Also, out of respect to the 5.7 billion people who call the game football, can 'football' be atleast mentioned in the thread title. The name soccer offends me.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Adrian., If you click the "Quote" button for this post and compare it to yours by clicking the "Edit" button, you will see how to make that link work. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

SINC said:


> Adrian., If you click the "Quote" button for this post and compare it to yours by clicking the "Edit" button, you will see how to make that link work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed. Thank you !


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Canada plays away at Puerto Rico tonight. Game is on Rogers Sportsnet One at 8:00 PM EST again. 

Just a reminder and perhaps new info on where we are, this is for qualification for the 2014 World Cup in Brazil. 

Canada is part of the world division of "CONCACAF". Out of 35 Countries in CONCACAF, 3 will go direct to the World Cup in Brazil in 2014 (With a 4th team playing another division for another final spot)

There are 4 rounds to qualifying. 

Depending on ranking, the top 6 teams automatically go to the 3rd round, teams ranked 7th-25th start in the 2nd round, and teams 26th to 35 start in first round. 

We are now in the 2nd round (Canada was ranked 8th place)

There are 24 teams in this round, broken up into 6 Groups of 4. Canada is in Group D with St. Lucia, Puerto Rico, and St. Kitts (A VERY favourable Group for Canada) Puerto Rico who they play tonight, on paper should be Canada's toughest team in this group. 

This 2nd round goes until mid-November with each team playing each other twice, one home and one away. 

The top team from each group will go onto the 3rd round, where they will meet the top 6 teams that got to advance directly to the 3rd round for a total of 12 teams. They will play a tournament with 3 groups of 4 teams. These matches will be played between June 2012 and October 2012. The top 2 teams from each group will go to the 4th round. 

The 4th round will have 6 teams all in one group. The top three teams will qualify directly for the 2014 FIFA World Cup finals, while the fourth-placed team will enter an intercontinental playoff for a final spot.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Out of respect for the 5.7 billion people who call the game football, can 'football' at least accompany. 'soccer' in the title. The word soccer offends me. Cheers.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Adrian. said:


> Out of respect for the 5.7 billion people who call the game football, can 'football' at least accompany. 'soccer' in the title. The word soccer offends me. Cheers.


I call it football too, but soccer doesn't offend me. In North America, the CFL and NFL are the Canadian and National football leagues and the MLS is Major League Soccer. If I say soccer, everyone knows what I'm talking about, if I say Football, many people think I'm talking about hand egg.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Very sloppy game, but Canada wins 3-0.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Netherlands crushed San Marino. Sneijder and Van Persie have good chemistry. It will be interesting to see Spain and Nederlands develop in the next three years!

Netherlands vs. San Marino Video Highlights & Interviews (02nd Sep 11)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Adrian. said:


> Netherlands crushed San Marino. Sneijder and Van Persie have good chemistry. It will be interesting to see Spain and Nederlands develop in the next three years!
> 
> Netherlands vs. San Marino Video Highlights & Interviews (02nd Sep 11)


Loved the 11-0 Win for my boys. 

Want to keep this thread dedicated to Canadian soccer:

- Canada Men's and Women's National Teams
- Vancouver Whitecaps
- FC Edmonton
- Toronto FC
- Montreal Impact
- CSL etc...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Loved the 11-0 Win for my boys.
> 
> Want to keep this thread dedicated to Canadian soccer:
> 
> ...


Unless it is open to international football, I must bow out. Best!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Very sloppy game, but Canada wins 3-0.


Highlights:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Nice win by Toronto FC tonight in Columbus against Columbus Crew winning 4-2. Columbus currently 1st place in the east. In Toronto's 5 years in the league, this is the first time they've beat Columbus. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6jY3oTefl4

Vancouver Whitecaps ties New York Red Bulls in New York 1-1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89Wx0JJyjsQ


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Nice 2-0 win for Toronto FC today with two goals by the Dutchman Koeverman's, who now has and amazing 6 goals in 7 MLS games. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4u9flXGpN0


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

New FIFA 12. 

Some Canadian content in there in Steve Nash, Vancouver Whitecaps, and I believe that EA Sports in Vancouver makes this game:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmOuegK-6Gw


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ehMax said:


> Toronto FC is in Panama City tonight for a match against Tauro FC to open the group stage of the CONCACAF Champions League.
> Toronto Star has a great article explaining the *CONCACAF Champions League*.
> The game is on Setanta Sports tonight at 8:00 PM EST, and Setanta which is normally a $15 per month channel is on a free preview right now.
> 
> ...


So Toronto FC advanced from this round, and moves onto the next round which will begin on March 7th where they play the LA Galaxy. 

The game is being hosted at the Rogers Centre and during the private sale of tickets this past week, they sold 25,000 tickets. *Public tickets just went on sale* where tickets start below $30. 

There's a very good chance they'll sell out the dome for this one. 










If you've ever been interested in checking out live soccer in the Toronto area, this is a great game to do so.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

^^^

It turned to be a sellout crowd at Rogers last Wednesday, with just shy of 50,000 fans. Toronto FC tied LA Galaticos 2-2. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATPmIk2zacI

Then, last night they played in LA and defeated LA 2-1!!!  :clap:

*Toronto FC beat LA in historic win to move to Semi-Finals*

The farthest a Canadian team has got in the CONCACAF Champions league. 

-------------------------------------------

The sport continues to grow immensely in popularity in Canada!

47,500 fans for a TFC game in Toronto. 

Montreal's home opener and first game in MLS has sold over 50,000 tickets in the Big-O. 

TSN ratings for MLS game of Montreal vs Vancouver drew 541,000 average viewers. Not earth shattering, but the ratings are continually going up. 

With 3 MLS teams now, Vancouver, Toronto and Montreal, I think interest will just keep increasing. 

The Toronto - Montreal rivalry is already extremely intense.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Resurrecting a old thread. 

Beyond excited that Toronto FC will be playing for the Championship MLS Cup tomorrow evening at 8pm on TSN in Toronto at BMO field. Game sold out in 3 minutes and there will be 37,000 + at the game. 

I'll be there 5th row behind the net in the supporters section. What a 10 year ride it's been to get to the final. 

The last home game where we beat Montreal 5-2 (7-5 on aggregate), was the best sports moment of my life:

[ame]https://youtu.be/YSU4RzH9Mwo[/ame]


On an interesting note, this game drew in 4.4 Million viewers. To put that into perspective, the Grey Cup just drew 3.6 Million viewers.

Saturday's MLS Cup against Seattle should smash all records. Tickets arre going for as high as $4000+. 

Here's the previous highlights in Montreal with 61,000+ in the Big-O. Such an amazing game to be down 3-0 and get 2 crucal away goals late in the game. 

[ame]https://youtu.be/oohSRRnEpY0[/ame]


1 more sleep. I'm either going to be completely elated Sunday morning, or... not so much.


----------

